# GPS abschalten



## Gast2 (17. Dez 2012)

Ist es schon mal jemanden gelungen das GPS wieder abzuschalten?
Ich meine natürlich absichtlich und während die App, welche das GPS zuvor genutzt hat, läuft.

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen!


----------



## VfL_Freak (17. Dez 2012)

Moin,



frankmehlhop hat gesagt.:


> Ist es schon mal jemanden gelungen das GPS wieder abzuschalten?
> Ich meine natürlich absichtlich und während die App, welche das GPS zuvor genutzt hat, läuft.



Vielleicht erklärst Du mal genauer, wovon Su eigentlich sprichst ?? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Gast2 (17. Dez 2012)

Zur Erklärung für den VfL_Freak:
Ich rufe den GPS-(Location-)Listener auf:

```
locationManager = (LocationManager) getSystemService(LOCATION_SERVICE);
		Criteria criteria = new Criteria();
		criteria.setAccuracy(Criteria.ACCURACY_COARSE);
		criteria.setPowerRequirement(Criteria.POWER_LOW);
		locationListener = new LocationListener() {...
```

Und dann möchte ich, dass die GPS-Funktionalität des Smartphones wieder abgeschaltet wird, um Energie zu sparen. Später, bei Bedarf, rufe ich es wieder auf.

Wie schalte ich das GPS ab?
Ich will also keine weitere Auswertung der Location.

Nun VfL_Freak...?


----------



## schlingel (18. Dez 2012)

Das geht nicht mehr und ging nie offiziell. Durch einen Bug, siehe hier, konnte das früher geschehen.

Vielleicht mit einer Notification die zu den Settings führt einen Workaround basteln, aber im Moment sehe ich da keine ordentliche Lösung.


----------



## Gast2 (19. Dez 2012)

Ich habe es hin bekommen mit:

```
locationManager.removeUpdates(locationListener);
```

Wiedereinschalten mit:

```
locationManager.requestLocationUpdates(
						LocationManager.GPS_PROVIDER, 1000,
						DISTANCEOFGPSLISTENING, locationListener);
```


----------



## schlingel (20. Dez 2012)

Aso. Aber das ist ja nicht GPS ein und ausschalten.

Wenn der Benutzer das GPS abgedreht hat, wird es so nicht aufgedreht, oder?


----------

